# Interesting Clock Find



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought this morning at a boot sale . It was unusual in how it fitted to the clock and was wound



















The spring seems to have trouble winding so i thought i'd take it apart so see what sort of movement it was. Found it to be a Hebdomas style pocketwatch movement which is quite nice, think with a service it might be sortable if i can get a new spring. Anyone heard of the company of know anything about this clock, to me it loooked like an old car clock on first inspection but am not sure what is original and what has been Married


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great find Thomas, that's right down my street. I would certainly agree car clock and a lot more unusual than the common Smiths clocks that are easily found. Here's my rim wound that somebody has carefully repaired with a blob of solder to keep the minute hand in position!! Fortunately I've a doner clock to undo the previous 'careful' restoration.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Great find - really unusual!:buba:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't really tell to what extent if any the mechanism is home made, the wooden stand defo is as it looks pretty poor


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

JWL940 said:


> Great find Thomas, that's right down my street. I would certainly agree car clock and a lot more unusual than the common Smiths clocks that are easily found. Here's my rim wound that somebody has carefully repaired with a blob of solder to keep the minute hand in position!! Fortunately I've a doner clock to undo the previous 'careful' restoration.


 i donar clock you say ? i have just picked one up myself and i'm looking for a main spring barrell ,a few teeth have been chewed off it , have you a barrell you would be willing to sell ?

kind regards matt


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting piece, you folks are opening my eyes to all sorts of other clocks.


----------

